# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfen nach Bandscheibenvorfall ???

## greenroom

Hallo Leute,

ich suche den Erfahrungsaustausch mit Windsurfern, die mal einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatten und heute wieder surfen... oder eben auch nicht.
Mich hat es selbst im Dezember erwischt, klassisch zwischen L4 und L5, war erst sehr deprimiert und dachte ich kann meinen Surfkrempel verkaufen. Mittlerweile habe ich aber viele getroffen, die wieder Sport machen, nur eben keine Windsurfer. Aber Lars Gobisch soll ja auch mal einen gehabt haben... Jetzt konzentriere ich mich darauf, wieder fitt zu werden, am Mittwoch beginnt die Reha.

Grundstzlich ist ja surfen sicher nicht die ideale Sportart fr Rckengeschdigte; das kalte Wasser, die Stauchungen der Wirbelsule durch Kabbelbedingungen, die Verdrehung der Wirbelsule.
Aber Surfen ist mein ein und alles, ich muss wieder fitt werden um surfen zu knnen, will das nicht aufgeben.

Freue mich ber Erfahrhungsberichte und Austausch mit Erfahrungsgenossen.

Gru Greenroom

----------


## Der Leuse

hi
also es ist eigentlich grundstzlich mglich wieder zu surfen aber du solltest einige bedingungen beachten:
kauf dir auf jeden fall nen neues trapez mit rckenuntersttzung. frag einfach mal im surfshop nach.
achte drauf das du am rcken immer schn warm bist. nierengurte helfen da meist. hab auch immer einen um. stabilisiert den rcken auch zustzlich. musst du nur umhaben wenn du nen trapez anprobierst. 
und wenn du rckenschmerzen bei surfen bekommst solltest du so schnell wie mglich vom wasser weil ein bandscheibenvorfall auf dem wasser......

----------


## greenroom

Hey Leuse, danke fr die Tipps. Ich denke ich habe ein ganz gutes Trapez, von Pro Limit, ist zwar Hfttrapez aber ergonomisch geformt mit Polster in der Lendengegend und so.
Ausserdem wollte ich mir einen Trockenanzug zulegen, wenn ich merke das Surfen grundstzlich noch mglich ist (wird sich sicher erst in einigen Wochen zeigen).

Was sind denn Deine Erfahrungen, wo hattest DU den Vorfall, wie schlimm wars, bist Du operiert worden (scheint in meinem Fall zum Glck noch nicht ntig) und wie lange hat es gedauert, bevor Du wieder surfen konntest? Darf man auch Dein Alter wissen (bin selbst 35)? Was machst Du, um Dich zu stabilisieren, gibt es da Tipps oder besonders gute bungen oder sonstige Dinge, die gut sind? Wie lange bleibst Du durchschnittlich auf dem Wasser?
Ich habe selbst gemerkt, das es fr den Rcken ziemlich bel ist, wenn man sich bei der Powerhalse z.B. zu weit nach vorne lehnt um das Segel zurck zu ziehen, dadurch entsteht ein ziemlicher Hebel. Besser ist, den Mast bei Drehung und Schiften immer schn dicht am Krper zu haben.

Gru Greenroom

----------


## Der Leuse

ich hatte zum glck noch keinen aber ich bin ja auch erst 22. arbeite als krankenpfleger und da bekommt man so seine erfahrungen. unser lehrer in der schule war auch begeisterter surfer und nebenbei orthopde. da hab ich mich doch mal glatt mit ihm ber dieses thema unterhalten. du solltest allerdings auch die moves nicht mehr so aggressiv fahren wie vorher. auerdem jumps am anfang vermeiden vermeiden. nachher kann man sich ja wieder rantasten aber alles immer schn aus den knien abfedern  :Happy:

----------


## Unregistriert

Du solltest Deine Rumpfmuskulatur trainieren. Inklusive Bauch!!!
Kraulschwimmen ist auch ideal. Hatte auch einen und bin beschwerdefrei und la es heut auch bei 9 bft noch richtig krachen.
Es gibt auch Radprofis die einen hatten und dnch noch Profi-Weltmeister geworden sind. Und einen hrteren Sport als Straenradrennen gibt es nicht.
Also schn Muckis aufbauen... Ud gescheites Stretching ist wichtig sonst zerren die verkrzten Sehnen am Ischias...

----------


## Unregistriert

Danke fr die Tipps Leude! Bauchmuskeln trainiere ich ja schon und bungen werde ich in der Reha wohl ausreichend lernen. Offensichtlich ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend  :Happy:  Ill be back!

----------


## marc

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Bandscheibenvorfall zwischen LWS4-5. Dieser wurde vor 3 Jahren festgestellt, allerdings hatte die CT gezeigt, da dieser bereits verkalkt ist, d.h. der Vorfall war schon frher und hat sich quasi verknorpelt. 

Hatte dann eine gute Reha gewhlt. Must dich gut mit den Therapeuten halten, dann kriegst du viele ntzliche Tipps und Unterlagen wie bungen fr zu Hause. 

Also wichtig ist, da du nach der Reha immer wieder was fr die Rcken und Bauchmuskulatur machst. Dann kannst du auch wieder surfen und Fuballspielen etc. 
Aber hre immer auf die Zeichen vom Krper!! Wenns mal ein bichen im Lendenberich oder am Hintern bzw irgendwie am Bein runterzieht, besser wieder zum Chiro gehen und den Sport mal ruhen lassen. LEider wird man so nach einem schmerzfreien Jahr immer bermtigen und nachlssiger den Rcken zu schonen oder wieder die bungen regelmiger zu machen.

Ich war jetzt auch wieder mal ein wenig "faul" und hab meine Quittung bekommen!! Hab Sport getrieben, obwohl es "gezwickt hat". Jetzt kann ich mich seit 1 Woche nicht mehr richtig bewegen und hab natrlich ein paar gute Surftage verpat!! 
War jetzt beim Chiro und mu mir nun die Verspannungen/reizungen rauskneten/-dehnen und massieren lassen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Danke fr Deinen Bericht Marc. Was Du beschreibst kenne ich gut, das man mit der Zeit nachlssig wird, denn ich hatte auch frher schon oft Beschwerden, Hexenschuss und so. Aber ich denke irgendwann muss man lernen, gut fr sich zu sorgen, sonst rcht es sich immer wieder.
Was ist eine Chiro? Chiropraktiker? Wie alt bist Du denn?
Gru Greenroom

----------


## jou

........doch mal im PROFIL!!!





> ...Wie alt bist Du denn?
> Gru Greenroom



Alter:
34
Wohnort:
Saarlnder
Interessen:
Ski, Fuball
Beruf:
Bauingenieur

----------


## marc

Jo, Chiro-Praktiker oder Therapeut. Ich gehe meist zu meinem Hausarzt, der hat diese Zusatzausbildung gemacht und la mir eine Massage verschreiben. Dann geh ich noch zu einer anderen Praxis. Der hat den Chirotherapeut, Masseurausbildung und noch so chinesich-japanisches Zeug gemacht. Dann wird je nach Schmerzen geknetet, gerengt, massiert etc 

Angaben gem Profil (34 Lenze), wie Jou verffentlich. 
Ansonsten steh ich mit beiden Beinen im Beruf und Familie (1-jhrige Tochter), wobei die Surftage leider immer weniger werden.

----------


## greenroom

Kennt eigentlich jemand ein gutes Buch mit Rckenstrkenden bungen?

----------


## marc

Frag mal bei deinerKrankenkasse nach!! Die haben meist eine Broschre ber Hinweise und Vorbeugung bei Rckenprobleme. 
Ich hab ein paar Bltter vom Physio-Therapeuten aus seiner Ausbildung bekommen. Vielleicht kann dir dein Physio ja mal sein Lehrbuch ausleihen oder einen Buchtipp geben.
Dann hab ich aus der Fit for Fun zwei Faltbltter mit Rckenbungen!! 
Zudem hab ich mir einen Trainingsplan mit bungen aufgestellt!! Wenn du willst, kann ich dir die Sachen mal einscannen und mailen. Kannst mir deine Mail-Adresse per PN zukommen lassen!!

----------


## Geschdigter

Hatte September 2004 zwischen L5/L6 einen fetten Vorfall. Der rechte Fuss war aussen taub, motorisch war nichts beeintrchtig, d. h. keine Op. Sechs Monate Pause mit Krankengymnastik, dann ging alles wieder problemlos.

Ich surfe viel und habe gerade 5 Monate Kapstadt hinter mir, ich war hier ca. 4-5x die Woche auf dem Wasser und wir hatten dieses Jahr extrem viel Wind und viele Tage mit 3m Welle und grer. Vor 2 Wochen hat es das erste Mal wieder mal gezwickt, lag an dem Schlabberwind, dem Gepumpe und berhaupt, ich bin gar nicht richtig warm geworden.

Krankengymnastik habe ich nur nach dem Vorfall gemacht, 2005 gar keine bungen und hier auch nicht. Ich fange aber jetzt in Deutschland wieder damit an, da es bei Euch noch so kalt ist  :Frown: 

Bin brigens 30.

Gru und gute Besserung, wird alles wieder!

Frank

----------


## Ernesto

Hi Greenroom, 
war vor 3 Jahren in der selbe Lage:  Bandscheibenvorfall L4L5 und erstmal konnte ich gar nichts ausser schmerzmittel schlucken. ALLE  haben mir gesagt Windsurfen kannst du knicken! Aber ich bin ziemlich spt damit angefangen, ziemlich stur und Windsurfen  ist eine totale Leidenschaft von mir und ich konnte mir gar nicht vorstellen es aufzugeben. Also wurde das Surfen eigentlich meinen Hauptgenesungsziel meine Motivatonsquelle so zu sagen. Na ja Bandscheibenvorfall Anfang Januar 2003  bis Oster Krankgeschrieben ab mitte Mrz erst vorsichtig  Krankengymnastik dann auch langsam Fitness (wie oben schon gesagt Bauchmuskalatur !!!und Rckenmuskalatur wieder aufbauen.  Bis Juni waren die Symptome dann ziemlich verschwunden (hatte lang Zeit das Gefhl ein Pferd htte mich in der linke Arschbacke getreten und auch in der Wade.) Im Juni kam Wind und ich  konnte es irgendwann nicht mehr aushalten nicht zu surfen. Also ab ans Wasser mit sehr gemischte Gefhle. (sprich mchtig schi)  Nach eine halbe Stunde dann ein riesen Schleudersturz der mich Rcken zuerst flach auf dem Wasser knallte da dachte oh scheisse werde ich mich jetzt bewegen knnen oder sinke ich langsam und das war es.  Aber wie du vielleicht ahnst es ging alles gut.. Prfung berstanden da war ich enspannter danach und seitdem eigentlich (trotz noch eine ganze Reihe Schleuderstrze) alles gut.  Also nur Mut (und Disziplin was das Training / Muskelaufbau angeht). Ich habe sowohl ein Prol Lmit Sitztrapez und ein Pro limit Hupttrapez finde beide gut und was meinen Rcken angeht habe ich noch keine groe Unterschiede gemerkt. Bin brigens schon jenseits von 50 und habe auch ein altes  Kreuzbandriss und Meniskus schafen  aber wer will deswegen den aufs Surfen verzichten.
Natrlich ist jede Mensch und Bandscheibenvorfall anders und verluft anders aber  meine Erfahrung war das es geht ( und ja sicher gehe ich wahrscheinlich ein Risiko ein aber so habe ich immer gelebt) ich drcke dir den Daumen und wnsche dir alles Gute. Hier ein link zu einer Selbsthilfeseite die mir total viel geholfen hat als ich noch am akut am leiden war:                             http://www.diebandscheibe.de/                melde dich an geh zu den foren stelle "doofe" fragen  die Leute sind hilfsbereit und erfahren. 
brigensdie meisten betrachten operative Lsungen als der letzte Mglichkeit wenn Lhmungen drohen,  an sonsten raten die meisten Betroffenen und rzte zu konservtive Behandlung (krankengymnastik /  Rckenschule / Kieser training usw. ) 

Hang Loose 
Ernesto

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi, 
wenn du das Surfen aufgibst dann gibst du auch dich auf also denke nicht einmal daran. Mir ging es vor sechs Jahren ganz genau so wie dir konnte noch nicht einmal Laufen. Die rzte wollten mich gleich operieren habe mich dann aber doch fr eine konservative Behandlung entschieden. Nach ca. 3/4 Jahr fing ich wieder mit dem Surfen an und seltsamer Weise hatte ich auf dem Wasser viel weniger Schmerzen als beim normalen Laufen. Das A und O ist halt dass man nach einer Behandlung nicht mit der Rckengymnastik aufhrt.
Fr mich ist heute noch das Surfen mein Ein und Alles und kann wieder mehrere Stunden an einem Stck auf dem Wasser verbringen ohne das ich auf meinen Rcken besonderst achten mu. Auerdem fahre ich viel Fahrrad und laufe auch sehr viel. 
Ich denke, vom Pillen fressen und zuhause abhngen wird nichts besser denn du mut deine Muskeln aufbauen und das kann man nur mit Sport -- UND JETZT ERST RECHT--
Ich bin jetzt 48 und fitter als vor 10 Jahren.
Nicht die Ohren hngen lassen, hang loose

----------


## greenroom

Hallo Leute,
auf Heimaturlaub von der Kur die ich grad mache, lese ich Eure Beitrge. Vielen Dank fr die Ermutigung. Mir geht es auch schon wieder besser, wenn ich bedenke das ich vor knapp drei Wochen nichtmal laufen konnte und jetzt schon wieder ziemlich problemlos rumrenne, sieht so aus als knnte ich in ein paar Wochen ber den Berg sein wenn der Trend sich fortsetzt (und das soll an mir nicht liegen, ich mache alles um gesund zu werden.) Also nochmal, vielen Dank fr Eure Berichte die mir echt Hoffnung geben!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Unregistriert

Mich hats 2004 mit 33 Jahren auch zerrissen. Gleich die doppelte Version mit zerfetzten Bandscheiben. Hatte im Surfurlaub unglaubliche Rckenschmerzen mit einem feisten Ziehen bis in die linke Wade. Wusste auf dem Rckflug garnicht wie ich sitzen sollte.
Hab von August 04 bis Mai 05 komplett pausiert (Krankengymnastik, etc.) und hab in Dnemark Anfang Juni 05 dann wieder locker losgelegt. Entspanntes Flachwassercruisen mit lockeren Gleitmanvern. Im Herbst 05 konnte ich wieder richtig losrocken! Mache seit  
meinen Vorfllen Kieser-Training/Zander-Training fr den Rcken und es geht mir inzwischen wieder ganz ok. Wenn der Rcken sich wieder meldet setz' ich mich ein paar Abende aufs gute, alte Heizkissen und zieh mir ein paar Surfvideos rein! Wie frher (komplett beschwerdefrei) wird es wohl nie mehr werden, aber ich lass mich nicht unterkriegen! Was mich am meisten nervt: die Angst, die leider ab und an mitfhrt.

Zum Material: Hab mir jetzt softe Segel und softer laufende Boards zugelegt. Das Material dmpft hrtere Schlge gut ab! Tipp: Neues Trapez! Hatte auch ein (super!) ProLimit Hfttrapez, das ich gerade gegen ein noch viel unglaublicheres Pat Love "TFM" ausgetauscht habe. Absolut oberperfekt! Sttzt wie ein zweiter Rcken, das Teil!

So, nun alles Gute, denk' positiv und schau Dir schonmal ein paar neue Manver an, die Du demnchst stehen wirst!

D.

----------


## greenroom

:Happy:  Mir ist es schon recht wenn ich meine alten wieder fahren kann, z.B. eine lssige Duck Jibe aus vollem Speed, den Mast knapp ber dem Wasser, durchglitten. Meine Spezialitt.

Nochmal danke fr Deinen Bericht! Und frohe Ostern.

Das muss ja die Hlle gewesen sein im Flugzeug... Kann mir lebhaft vorstellen was das fr eine Qual gewesen sein muss. Wurdest Du eigentlich operiert?

Was haltet Ihr brigens von der Mastverlngerung "Power XT" von North, ich dachte das die vielleicht auch eine starke Rckenbelastung, nmlich das Spannen des Vorlieks, erleichtert, zumal ich Sailloft Curve fahre, die brauchen ordentlich Zug. Oder gibt es auch Tipps, wie man diese Belastung anders vermeiden kann?

brigens gibt die DAK, zumindest in unserem Ort, aber ich denke auch anderswo, eine Broschre heraus, in der Prventivangebote aufgelistet sind. So habe ich z.B. erfahren, das es einige Kurse Rckenschule/Training gibt, die von der Krankenkasse bezuschusst werden. Da kann man dann an 10 Abenden bungen fr zuhause lernen, und wie man sie richtig macht. Werde das nach meiner Kur sicher in Anspruch nehmen.

Das Pat Love sieht ja gut aus.... werde das vielleicht auch mal antesten. Ich dachte immer, die bauen eher Trapeze, die gut zum Kiten taugen.

----------


## Der Leuse

zum trimmen kann ich dir nur den tipp geben das in der surf mal nen artikel stand wie man sein material rckenfreundlcih trimmt. msste irgendwan in del letzten 3 jahren gewesen sein. kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen in welchem

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi,
Hatte vor 3 1/2 Jahren meinen Vorfall (36 Jahre) und konnte erstmal fuer ca. 1 1/2 Jahre garnichts tun...
Wir sind mittlerweile nach Australien ausgewandert, Hier macht jeder Yoga oder Pilates und das wird von der Krankenkasse bezahlt...wirkt Wunder, ich windsurfe, surfe, Fahre Mountainbike und schwimme wieder...die KG in Deutschland dagegen hatte nichts geholfen...solltet Ihr alle mal probieren...

----------


## Unregistriert

Habe selber gottlob noch keinen Bandscheibenprolaps gehabt, aber bin recht hochgewachsen und sprlich mit Muskulatur bekleidet ;-) Auerdem gehe ich berwiegend sitzenden Ttigkeiten nach. Demnach habe ich seit der Jugend (geh auf die 30 zu) teils heftige Rckenschmerzen. Seitdem ich nun ca. ein Jahr Rumpftraining (Haltungstraining) und Muskelaufbau des Rumpfs betreibe, lassen die Schmerzen deutlich nach.  Zustzlich noch Dehnbungen und Gymnastik sorgen bei mir fr das optimale Ergebnis. Denkt daran, dass die Muskulatur des Rumpfs den Krper, bzw. die Wirbelsule verspannt (manche kennen sicherlich das Modell des Schiffsmasts). Verkrzungen sowie Erschlaffungen bringen diese perfekte Spannung durcheinander und knnen auf lange Sicht zu ernsthaften Beschwerden fhren. Wenn ihr also so viel Energie fr das Surfen aufbringt, dann sollte man auch ein wenig Zeit fr Kraft- und Mobilisationstraining haben. Und nicht nur an die Rckenmuskulatur denken, sondern ganz besonders auch an die Bauchmuskulatur. Vielleicht mal von einem Sportwissenschaftler beraten lassen, sich ein Fachbuch kaufen oder auch Training bei Kieser halte ich fr sehr sinnvoll.

----------


## Starmachine

Hi,
ich nochmal - der mit dem "Doppelten". Operiert wurde ich berigens nicht! Verwende nur noch die Power XTs (Needle) fr meine Segel!!! Hammer, die Teile. Die Lngenverstellung der RDM Version macht allerdings einen stabileren Eindruck (Metallringe) als die der Standard-Version (Kuststoff), die ich vorher hatte. Die RDM Masten fahren sich auch noch eine Spur softer als die dicken Klopper. Supi!

----------


## greenroom

> Hi,
> Wir sind mittlerweile nach Australien ausgewandert, Hier macht jeder Yoga oder Pilates und das wird von der Krankenkasse bezahlt...wirkt Wunder, ich windsurfe, surfe, Fahre Mountainbike und schwimme wieder...die KG in Deutschland dagegen hatte nichts geholfen...solltet Ihr alle mal probieren...



Hey unregistrierter, wo in Oz bist Du denn gelandet? Ich habe einen Freund der aus Sidney kommt und Segelmacher ist, habe auch mal berlegt ob ich dorthin gehe, allerdings war ich unsicher, denn irgenwovon muss man ja leben und der Start ist sicher schwierig, oder? Was machst Du denn dort beruflich?

Hey Starmachine, habe auch mal berlegt auf RDM um zu steigen, weisst Du welche Masten empfehlenswert sind? Techno Limits sollen gut sein, oder?

Hallo langer unmuskulser Gast ;-), sicher sehr klug von Dir, jetzt schon vorbeugend Muskulatur auf zu bauen, denn wenn es erstmal so weit ist (Vorfall), macht es wirklich viel Mhe, wieder stabil zu werden... Bin ja nun gerade dabei und muss sagen, obwohl Fortschritte zu sehen sind, es dauert wirklich lange bis so etwas berwunden ist.

----------


## Starmachine

Hi Greenroom, die Techno L.- Masten sollen wirklich ganz gut sein. Die ONE Masten vom Naish-Vertrieb machen auch einen guten Eindruck und sind recht preiswert. Solltest aber erstmal checken, welche Masten gut zu deinen Segeln passen. Mit den RDMs hab' ich zwar noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen machen knnen (gibts groe Unterschiede in der Kompatibilitt zu Segeln?...), aber mit den falschen Standart-Spargeln in meinen Segeln schon. Da hat ein neuer, passender Mast dem Lappen ein neues Leben eingehaucht - und das trotz gleicher Lnge und gleicher Hrte. ...Aber dieses Thema gehrt sicherlich in einen anderen Thread  :Happy: 
Kannst ja mal die Foren durchstbern?!

Werd' jetzt erstmal zum Kieser-Training gehen. Bei der feisten Flaute bekommt man ja Depressionen. Erst tagelanger Hack bei 5 Grad Celsius (bei den Temperaturen nehme ich lieber Rcksicht auf meinen Rcken) und nun 20 Grad und 0,5 Bft. ... SHIT!

----------


## greenroom

Na, das Jahr fngt ja erst an, da wird sicher noch jede Menge besseres Wetter auf uns warten (ich nehme mal an das unser Freund aus Australien sich jetzt gensslich ins Fustchen lacht...).
Ich habe auch schon mal einen Mast gehabt, der ein an sich gutes Segel total unbrauchbar gemacht hat. Es war ein Zone 4.7 das mit einem durchschnittlichen Mast von Pryde komischerweise garnicht funktionierte. Habe den dann gegen einen Fiberspar eingetauscht, der hat bisher in jedem Segel perfekt funktioniert.

----------


## tomriedel

moinsen greenroom!!!!!!!!

also surfer hatte ich noch selber nicht auf meiner physiotbank....

aber sportler noch und ncher... :Wink: 
und sie machen alle wieder sport!!

wichtig ...wenig schmerzmittel nehmen damit du die grenze die dir deine bandscheibe gibt warnimmst!!!!!!!
hr auf den schmerz.......

belaste dich.......

nicht zu viel isoliertes bauchmuskeltraining machen...belaste und trainiere deinen krper auch  altagsgerecht..............

be viel am gleichgewicht...zb..auf kreisel,pezzi bllen,airexkissen,posturemed..etc
steigere deine bungen...denn was du schon kannst bringt dich nicht weiter....

mail mir und wir machen nen paar windsurfgerechte bungen zusammen;

wichtig ist es das du dich auf dem wasser langsam steigerst und deinen krper bzw die bandschibe sich an der belastung hin ausrichten kann....
also nicht gleich auf die autobahn :Wink: 

sei geduldig
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

gleichgewichts,propriozeptives,reaktives training wird oft vernachlssigt..also ben ben ben

und geh bitte nicht zu kies...,,,,,such dir nen normales fitness studio
mit angestellten physios............oder ne praxis mit nen kleinen studio
unter umstnden kann bei der firma mit dem k....dich ein wenig bertrainieren......
und du landest wieder in der reha
keiner trainiert so wie die.............
selbst sportler die zu uns kommen mit einem bandscheibenproblem....um nach der reha wieder zu olympia zu gehen .......wrden nie so trainieren........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

so genug gelabert

meld dich einfachmit ner e-mail

und wir basteln dich wieder fit!!


greez


tom

----------


## greenroom

Hallo Tom,

hey, das ist wirklich super nett, Deine Antwort und die Aufbauenden Worte, auch das Angebot mit den bungen. Die K...`s haben wir hier in Lbeck auch, bin dort aber nicht. Ich habe bei Mc. Fitt trainiert, aber da ist keine Physio-Begleitung bei und ich glaube ich hatte meinen letzten Rckfall auch wegen der "Bauchmaschine". Sonst ist der Laden aber gut, viele Mglichkeiten wenn man selbst weis, was man machen kann.

Mache nach meiner Kur gerade ein Irena Programm, da ist auch Gertetraining bei und ein mal die Woche Rckengymnastikgruppe. Ab nchster Woche auch wieder KG, E-Training... neu fr mich aber soll gut sein.
Zuhause mache ich bungen jeden Morgen, verschiedene Bauch, Seitsttz, Vierfler usw. bungen, auch mit Pezziball und Gleichgewicht einbeinig auf Sissel-Luftkissen. Nur in Bauchlage habe ich Schwierigkeiten, das fhlt sich fr die Bandscheibe noch nicht gut an.

Ja, Geduld muss man haben aber es hat sich schon sehr gebessert, allerdings haben wir die nchsten Tage tollen Ostwind hier an der Ostsee, der schnste Wind des Jahres... und tolles Sonnenwetter. Naja, es kommen noch andere Tage.

Wegen eines bungsprogrammes melde ich mich per Mail.  :Happy:

----------


## greenroom

Endlich endlich war ich wieder surfen. Heute das erst Mal nach der langen Pause, ber ein halbes Jahr. Und es war wirklich gut, die Duck Jibe klappt noch, hatte keinerlei Rckenprobleme. Fazit: Es geht, wenn man sich Fitt hlt, seine bungen macht und nicht bis zur vlligen Erschpfung surft.

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle die mir in diesem Beitrag Mut gemacht haben  :Happy: . Keep surfing!

----------


## Ernesto

Gratuliere!  
(Und bloss nicht nachlssig werden mit  Bauch und Rcken trainieren ;-) (wie ich es kurz war -die Quittung kiegt man postwendend) 
Ernesto

----------


## greenroom

Dann wnsche ich gute Besserung Ernesto. Mit bungen bekommt man das ja zum Glck meist schnell wieder ins Lot.

----------


## 1duckjibe

das wichtigste ist die krftigung der rckenmuskulatur, als hobby surfer schaffst du das nicht nur mit surfen, am besten erstmal arzt und physio befragen, ich schwre auf kiesertraining, das ist echter kraftzuwachs mit minimalem zeitaufwand, erfolg schon nach ca. 6 wochen, danach halten des niveaus ein leben lang, viel erfolg

----------


## ludens.faber

gilt fr mich genauso: wenn du surfen aufgibst - gibt's du dich auch auf.
L4/L5, mit 30 J., gelhmter rechter Fuss, Notfall-OP notwendig.
Anschl. totaler Frust, Krise - Sport ist mir enorm wichtig; wegen Kinder hatte ich viel aufgegeben. nur Surfen nicht - eher noch intensiviert.

Nach OP 7 Wochen nur gehen oder liegen - kein stehen oder sitzen.
anschl. Physiotherapie (4 Mte.) mit zu-Hause-bungen und Muskelaufbau (innere Rckenmuskulatur) bei Kieser Training (sog. Medizinische Krftigungstherapie, bei der Muskelgruppen isoliert und spezifische trainiert werden). Innerhalb von 2 Mte. von ca. 20% Kraftvermgen (im Vgl. mit Nullgruppe) auf ber 100%.
Seither gezieltes Aufbau-/Krafttraining - zentral ist dabei Rcken & Rumpf - 2x/Woche ber Mittag. Zuerst 1 Jahr bei Kieser anschl. bei einem anderen Trainingscenter (da nher).

Meine Physio hatte 4 Mte. nach OP gemeint, ich solle wieder surfen gehen. Das sei eine aufrechte, aktive Krperhaltung. Stsse seien kaum ein Problem, da ich die ja mit den Beinen einfedere.... Ich war baff. Hat voll psychosomatisch gewirkt. Ich habe wieder Hoffnung geschpft und war top-motiviert fr die Rehab.
Ab ca. 18 Mte. nach OP war ich wieder schmerzfrei. Joggen soll & will ich nicht mehr.

Mein Prinzipien heute (2.5 J. nach OP):
- regelmssiges, gezieltes Krafttraining (mehr zur Philosophie unter www.kieser-training.ch; gibt's auch in Deutschland)
- genug schlafen/erholen; d.h. flach auf dem Bauch liegen und entspannen knnen.
- vor dem Surfen immer gut stretchen (habe ich erst diese Saison entdeckt. kleiner Aufwand, macht extrem viel aus.)
- gutes Hfttrapez verwenden
- keine Segel ber 7 qm
- aufpassen bei wenig Wind - das ist viel anstrengender als bei 7 Bft.
- ACHTUNG nach einem tollen Surftag: Da bricht bei mir der Adrenalin-Pegel ein und ich mache dann ab und zu eine falsche Bewegung. Tipp: Trapez frs Abbauen/Verstauen anbehalten.

Ich gebe mir 5 Jahre post-OP, um meinen Rcken (neu) kennen zu lernen. Aber ich bin sicher, ich surfe auch dann noch - und v.a. viel besser, weil ich noch nie so fit war.....

----------


## greenroom

Super das es noch mehr gute Erfahrungen gibt. 

Ich denke auch das Kieser gut ist, aber es ist sicher auch mglich, zuhause seine bungen zu machen. Ich trainiere zur Zeit noch in einer durch Physiotherapeuten geleiteten Trainingstherapie, mache aber vor allem meine bungen zuhause, mindestens jeden zweiten Tag, und merke wie dadurch die Kraft enorm zunimmt. 
Fiese bungen wie Seitsttz mit zustzlich angehobenem oberen Bein oder Unterarsttz mit abwechselndem Heben der Beine waren fr mich vor einigen Wochen noch undenkbar, heute  sind sie schon viel leichter. 

Wenn ich alle bungen machen wrde die ich mittlerweile kenne, brauche ich sicher 1 1/2 Stunden. Ich emprehle jedem, einen Kurs Wirbelsulengymnastik zu machen, wird von den meisten Krankenkassen bezuschusst, man zahlt dann nur 20% selbst. 
Und wenn man dann merkt wie die Kraft zunimmt, fngt es richtig an Spa zu machen, was motiviert um drann zu bleiben. 

Der Vorteil davon ist auch, das man diese bungen berall machen kann und nicht von Gerten in einem Studio abhngt.

----------


## ludens.faber

> Super das es noch mehr gute Erfahrungen gibt. 
> Der Vorteil davon ist auch, das man diese bungen berall machen kann und nicht von Gerten in einem Studio abhngt.



Guter Punkt.
Nur htte ich vermutlich nicht die Disziplin, das zu Hause zu machen.
Ich gehe 2x die Woche ber Mittag ins Kraftraining. Das sind ca. jeweils 1 1/4h.

----------


## Charly

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und wahnsinnig erleichtert nachdem ich eure Beitrge hier zum Thema gelesen hab.
Seit einem Jahr plage ich mich jetzt auch schon mit Rckenproblemen rum.
Irgendwann im Frhjahr wurde bei mir dann auch durch Kernspin ein leichter Bandscheibenvorfall diagnostiziert. Obwohl ich seither zwei mal die Woche in ein Aufbautraining gehe und an einer Wirbelsulengymnastik teilnehme sind meine Beschwerden nie ganz verschwunden. Es ist ein stndiges auf und ab. Am schlimmsten sind die ausstrahlenden Schmerzen in der Hfte.
Leider habe ich es nicht fertig gebracht das surfen den Sommer ber bleiben zu lassen und bekam regelmig eine Quittung verpasst.
Ich hoffe dass ich meine Beschwerden in der bevorstehenden Winterpause in den Griff bekomme.
Einige haben geschrieben dass sie in Reha waren.
Ich wurde von meinen behandelnden rtzten nie auf diese Mglichkeit hingewiesen.

Wie kann man in den "Genuss" von Reha kommen?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Akupunktur?

ber Antworten wrde ich mich echt freuen!

Aloha, Charly

----------


## novize

Bin jetzt auch in eurem Club!  :Happy: 
Ich bin erleichtert, dass es so viele "Bandis" gibt, die noch surfen. Ich war vor zwei Wochen unterm Messer, die rzte und die Physiothjerapeutin sagen aber, dass ich so im April durchaus wieder Surfen knne. Ich werd diese Woche anfangen schwimmen zu gehen und Mitte Mrz mit leichtem Krafttraining anfangen. 
Einer von euch schrieb was von Stretching vor dem Surfen. Welche Muskeln dehnst du denn?

----------


## Janine

Hallihallo
Hast Du es inzwischen schon ausprobiert wieder aufs Brett zu steigen? Ich kam vor 2 Monaten von einer lngeren Surf- und Kletterreise zurck, vorzeitig .... weil mein Rcken nicht mehr mitmachte. Die Diagnose: Bandscheibenvorfall L5/S1...und ein par andere unschne Sachen sind auch noch geschrieben.
Ich will auch nicht aufhren mit Windsurfen...und alle rzte raten aber: stop mit Windsurfen, stop mit Snowboarden - einfach Stop mit allem was mir Freude macht.
Ich werde ca. in einem Monat nochmals starten und es VERSUCHEN. Einfach ganz sanft. Kein stundenlanges Windsurfen mehr, nur in Flachwasser, und daneben viel Ausgleichs-Sport machen (Walking, Schwimmen, Klettern). 
Bei den kleinsten Anzeichen von Schmerzen werde ich das Wasser schleunigst verlassen..

Ich mache auch gezielte bungen und trainiere Bauch- und Rckenmuskeln. (kauf dir einen Gym-Ball oder Aero-Step, da drauf kannst Du die tiefliegenden innersten Muskeln trainieren - lass Dir das von einem Therapeuten zeigen). Zudem kann Bio-Chemie angeblich helfen(Ich nehme Schssler-Salze Nr. 1, 7, 11 und 5, alles hmoopatisch..) den Abbau-Prozess des herausgedrckten Materials zu beschleunigen.
Tja - ich drck Dir und mir die Daumen - dass wir weiter windsurfen knnen.
Liebe Grsse 
Janine

www.janineundadi.ch

----------


## novize

> und alle rzte raten aber: stop mit Windsurfen, st
> 
> www.janineundadi.ch




hallo janine,

das ist quatsch! ich hatte anfang januar einen richtig groen bandscheibenvorfall, der eine op notwendig machte. ich hatte mit 4 verschiedenen rzten und 4 verschiedenen pysiotherapeuten zu tun. alle haben mir gesagt und teilweise auch geraten (wegen des von dir bereits angesprochenen spafaktors) wieder zu surfen. wie gesagt: op war anfang januar und ostern war ich surfen. der rcken hlt!

----------


## Franzi

Hi, schonmal gut zu hren, dass es prinzipiell zu gehen scheint. Ich habe nen doppelten Bandscheibenvorfall an der Halswirbelsule, der seit September trotz Muskelaufbau, Physio etc nicht besser wird ( mit Kraftminderung in der Hand und im Bizeps). Jetzt wollen die Chirurgen doch dran, weil es so gar nicht besser wird. Aber ich mchte hinterher unbedingt wieder aufs Wasser - sowohl zum Windsurfen als auch zum Wellenreiten. Gibts da irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Diesen Sommer werde ich mir sicher abschminken knnen, aber irgendwann will ich wieder aufs Wasser! Gruss, Franzi

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

was soll denn genau gemacht werden?
Hast du dich ausfhrlichst informiert, wo du operiert werden solltest?
Auf dem Gebiet sind nur wenige Operateure sehr gut.

VG

----------

